# New Wilier LeRoi Owner



## mhopton (Feb 14, 2005)

Gotta get some pics up but... here's what I got.

A LeRoi Lampre bike with full Record titanium, a WCS stem and post, ITM sword carbon bar, Fizik Aliante carbon seat and the new Ksyrium Premium SL wheels. Bike has the WCS full carbon fork, carbon steerer tube. Beautiful and light bike - 3.5 lbs lighter than my current bike. 

Now, help me get over the sticker shock!

I'll get some pics up soon....


----------



## Fastone091 (Aug 17, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing pic's post soon please.


----------



## mhopton (Feb 14, 2005)

Here she is... been a few hundred miles and the Campy is breaking in nicely.























































Built w/:
C-Record
Ritchey WCS stem, post, bar, fork w/carbon steerer
Ksyrium SL Premium shod w/Michelin Pro3
Fizik Aliante carbon
Carbon cages
Specialized's awesome speedzone computer
15.5lbs as she sits


----------



## varoadie (Feb 4, 2005)

*Very nice*

Gorgeous bike. Where did you get it? What'd you spend? Is it parked in your living room??? Congrats.


----------

